# Marlin 336 trigger question



## 35rem (Aug 18, 2011)

Has anyone used a Wild West Guns trigger on a Marlin 336?  Is it worth the cost?  Can you install it yourself or do you need to send it to a gunsmith?


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Aug 18, 2011)

Yes, yes and yes. Best thing I did to my marlin 35. That and the XS scout mount. Highly recommend?


----------



## Sargent (Aug 18, 2011)

Yep.

Very nice.


----------



## NOYDB (Aug 18, 2011)

The Marlin 2 piece trigger can be (not always) a bit sloppy. The WW one piece trigger is a major improvement when replacing one with that problem.

I think it is worth the cost for the improvement it gives over a loose factory trigger. But note: if the factory trigger is crisp as is then you won't notice a difference.

It's not hard to swap out. But I guess that's relative. If you already do minor gun smithing yourself then you already have the tools and experience. But since it is a trigger mechanism you might feel better having a smith do it rather than working on a trigger as your first project.


----------



## Gordief (Aug 18, 2011)

marlin owner's web-site has a" how to" section that will walk
you thru the process.

it also has a trigger job section... you could try that first, & if it
isn't what you want... buy the WW trigger.


----------



## duckbill (Aug 18, 2011)

I found it to be worth the cost.  Easy to change out, too.


----------



## ben300win (Aug 18, 2011)

Hogleg Smith just did oa trigger job for my buddy on his 35 remington. He used the original trigger. Did it for 45.00.


----------



## Richard P (Aug 18, 2011)

If you follow the tutorial on Marlinowners and are prepared to disassemble / reassemble at least six times, you can get a 336 trigger from ''abominable'' to 40oz. rp


----------



## 35rem (Aug 19, 2011)

ben300win- thanks I'd forgotten about Hogleg.  I've used him before and really like him

Thanks for all the input.  I think I may give WWG a try.


----------



## seaweaver (Aug 20, 2011)

Gordief said:


> marlin owner's web-site has a" how to" section that will walk
> you thru the process.
> 
> it also has a trigger job section... you could try that first, & if it
> isn't what you want... buy the WW trigger.



X2
I did one, and then did them all except for an old waffle top that has the solid trigger.

I only "over did" one. that's my .44 and it really is great...but it's a bit surprising first shot after shooting the others in sequence.  
cw


----------



## fatbeeman (Oct 11, 2011)

*336*

I have a 336 and never thought of trigger replacement. it shoots fine like it is. I just cock the hammer and pull trigger. is there a reason for this or am I missing some thing here. its a hunting rifle.
Don


----------



## NOYDB (Oct 11, 2011)

fatbeeman said:


> I have a 336 and never thought of trigger replacement. it shoots fine like it is. I just cock the hammer and pull trigger. is there a reason for this or am I missing some thing here. its a hunting rifle.
> Don



Some are better than others. If you have a good one, no need to modify. Some are sloppy and an upgrade or a little work is a major improvement. 

If it's working for you, leave it alone. But that doesn't mean others shouldn't want or need to make improvements.


----------

